# stud wall height



## Randy926 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will be putting 16 foot 2 x 10's in a basement - with a minimum of 18 inches above grade.

In the middle of the 16 foot span - I want to build a small wall to support the 2x10's so they don't sag in the middle.

Somebody told me that a stud wall must be a minimum of 14 inches high -is this correct?

If it is correct - does the 14 inches only relate to the stud length - or can the mudsill, double top plate and the studs all be counted as part of the 14 inches?

Thanks for any assistance

Randy

Marin County, CA


----------



## Sifu (Nov 26, 2013)

I think the 14" dimension "somebody" told you references a foundation cripple wall.  See IRC 602.9.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Did Mr. Somebody tell you to build the 14" wall out of treated material? Just wonder'n.

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2013)

"Cripple walls with a stud height less than 14 inches (356 mm) shall be

continuously sheathed on one side with wood structural panels fastened to both

the top and bottom plates in accordance with Table R602.3(1), or the cripple

walls shall be constructed of solid blocking."

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2013)

fatboy,

Would this floor support require treated plywood?

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2013)

For the sheathing? No, I would not require it if the sheathing was not in direct contact with the concrete. the  bottom plate would need to be treated.

But, I have made the assumption that this is bearing on concrete.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 29, 2013)

Marin county. It has a climate and termites that annihilate wood. Make it all treated.

Brent


----------



## fatboy (Nov 30, 2013)

And I am in the Great American Desert.......so I was speaking locally...........


----------

